# Los Angeles: Fargo hill climb report w/pics



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

(also posted on MTBR)

Not so much commuting or touring, but what the heck...

On Sunday, the annual Fargo St. hillclimb took place just north of downtown Los Angeles. The grade is 33% and is the steepest residential street in the city, possibly the state. Walking up the hill resembles doing lunges and walking down takes full concentration to avoid cartwheeling down.

It's an informal event. Just show up, sign the waiver, get a number and climb when you're ready. Our own "Pacman" and I went to check out the scene and give it a go. He had set up his Kona Unit singlespeed with gearing of a 22 tooth chainring and a Boone titanium 32t rear cog, and rotated his riser bars 90 deg. forward to keep more weight over the front wheel.

The first 1/4 of the way up I thought "piece of cake", by the halfway point I started thinking "man this is getting tough..." and by 3/4 way all of the alarms in my body were going off. Legs! Lungs! Steeeeep!!! Don't look back! Thanks to the cheering by spectators I pushed on and made it without stopping, satisfied with a single trip. Pacman felt like showing off and went for 10 ascents! The returning record holder with 30 runs last year went for 34 this year I believe.

Riders showing up on their everyday road bikes were most likely stalling and unclipping, or stalling and crashing before the halfway point. Some went back home to return with their mountain bikes and easier gearing. One roadie showed up, said he was on his way to work (LBS) and didn't have much time. He absolutely hammered up the hill in a straight line, out of the saddle reaching the top in record time, then was gone. Who was that guy??!!!

*The Street:*
<img src="https://gallery.mtbr.com/data/mtbr/515/234043fargo_street.JPG"border=5>

<img src="https://gallery.mtbr.com/data/mtbr/515/234043fargo_climb2.JPG"border=5>

<img src="https://gallery.mtbr.com/data/mtbr/515/234043fargo_climb.JPG"border=5>

*The Gear:*

Pacman's Kona
<img src="https://gallery.mtbr.com/data/mtbr/515/234043fargo_boone.JPG"border=5>

Tandem gearing
<img src="https://gallery.mtbr.com/data/mtbr/515/234043fargo_tandemgear.JPG"border=5>

Orbea roadie w/ mtb drivetrain
<img src="https://gallery.mtbr.com/data/mtbr/515/234043fargo_orbea.JPG"border=5>

'nuff said
<img src="https://gallery.mtbr.com/data/mtbr/515/234043fargo_fatchance.JPG"border=5>

*The Riders:*

Rider with fan
<img src="https://gallery.mtbr.com/data/mtbr/515/234043fargo_rider1.JPG"border=5>

Trail-a-bike!
<img src="https://gallery.mtbr.com/data/mtbr/515/234043fargo_riders1.JPG"border=5>

Almost there...
<img src="https://gallery.mtbr.com/data/mtbr/515/234043fargo_rider3.JPG"border=5>

<img src="https://gallery.mtbr.com/data/mtbr/515/234043fargo_rider4.JPG"border=5>

<img src="https://gallery.mtbr.com/data/mtbr/515/234043fargo_rider5.JPG"border=5>

Yours truly, getting started
<img src="https://gallery.mtbr.com/data/mtbr/515/234043fargo_hw2.JPG"border=5>

Pacman arrives at the summit (#8?)
<img src="https://gallery.mtbr.com/data/mtbr/515/234043fargo_doug.JPG"border=5>

One of several tandem entries. Hard to loop 'em 
<img src="https://gallery.mtbr.com/data/mtbr/515/234043fargo_tandem2.JPG"border=5>

Biker chicks
<img src="https://gallery.mtbr.com/data/mtbr/515/234043fargo_people1.JPG"border=5>

<img src="https://gallery.mtbr.com/data/mtbr/515/234043fargo_people3.JPG"border=5>

Make it to the top, get a patch.
<img src="https://gallery.mtbr.com/data/mtbr/515/234043fargo_patch.JPG"border=5>

Pie and .9 cent coffee afterwards at Philippe's downtown L.A.
<img src="https://gallery.mtbr.com/data/mtbr/515/234043fargo_pie.JPG"border=5>

ciao
HW


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Now that brought a smile to my face.*

Great post, thanks.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

*A Fellow Angeleno...*

A fellow Angeleno salutes you and your hardy companions! What did I do Sunday? A flat mellow ride up Sepulveda from the Valley and then west to the end of Mulholland.


----------



## bigkahunadad (Feb 4, 2005)

*wow, nice job*

good on ya making it up that baby. My road bike is set up with a 53-39 and a xt 12-32 cassette, but I have nowhere near enough moter for that hill. By the way is pacman the dude that rode with with you and fast eddy when I joined you at chesebro way back when? As I remember he was a STRONG rider, I could see him cleaning that. Nice post.
regards, Jim S.


----------



## Igor441 (Jul 13, 2004)

*More Fargo Photo's, by Andy Takakjian (not me)*

More Fargo Street hillclimb photo's. That's me in the cammo shirt holding the Fuji.
Photo's were shot by Andy Takakjian, he is the guy talking to the motorcyclist in the previous batch of photo's.


----------



## Bertleman (Jan 6, 2005)

How many Red Bull's did you drink?


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

*replies*



Bertleman said:


> How many Red Bull's did you drink?


just one afterwards. Can't stand the stuff usually, but wanted something cold!



bigkahunadad said:


> By the way is pacman the dude that rode with with you and fast eddy when I joined you at chesebro way back when? As I remember he was a STRONG rider, I could see him cleaning that.


yeah that's Doug. He rides off road almost exclusively, and 99% of the time on his singlespeed. And at 20+ years older than I am, he's a much stronger rider too.



Mapei Roida said:


> A fellow Angeleno salutes you and your hardy companions! What did I do Sunday? A flat mellow ride up Sepulveda from the Valley and then west to the end of Mulholland.


thanks - and that's not such a flat ride either!


----------



## spot (Feb 16, 2005)

Nice pics. Here in Illinois it is all flat. I can't imagine ridding something like that.
But would love to try.


----------



## bandoulu (Nov 1, 2004)

*Dammn !*

I know that hill .... wow...too cool.
I never heard anything about that ride.... didn't see any info promoting it at all.Where should i be looking for that kind of info.
I went up La Tuna and a couple of other hills with all the guys that meet up at the zoo.
Great pics.
Thanks for the post.
B.


----------



## northcoast (Jul 11, 2003)

Great report, Hollywood.
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

*missed ya...*

thought I might bump into you or MTP there. But if you weren't on a red fixie I guess I wouldn't know what to look for!

I stopped by the 'Kitchen afterwards, dropped off some beer, worked on a customer's beater bike, then called it a day. 

later
Jeff

PS - any Angelenos doing the Bike Expo ride in April? 36 miler?


----------



## Clyde Commuter (Feb 1, 2005)

it was a great morning. was happy to come by and root people on. 

I should have worn a Hello my name is Clyde Commuter sticker or somesuch.


----------



## barbran (Feb 6, 2005)

Igor441 said:


> More Fargo Street hillclimb photo's. That's me in the cammo shirt holding the Fuji.
> Photo's were shot by Andy Takakjian, he is the guy talking to the motorcyclist in the previous batch of photo's.



Looks like the hills around my house in western NY. I WISH we had long flat areas. Nice going to those who made it.


----------



## KeeponTrekkin (Aug 29, 2002)

*Great Shots...*

It's hard to show the steepness of an ordinary hill in a photograph and these pictures make the street look like a black diamond ski run. You gotta know the hill is STEEP. Great story too.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

*more great photos here...*

the *pros* were out taking pictures as well. Lots of great shots in these galleries

http://www.pelourinho.com/ce/20050320/index.htm?1 

http://danrich.smugmug.com/gallery/447075/

http://vmac.smugmug.com/gallery/445104/1 

yours truly:


----------



## Chris T (Jul 19, 2002)

*Wow!*

Now that's steep! I got dizzy just looking at the photos. If I was ever in the area, I'd definitely give it a go though. One of those "gotta do it" painful experiences! Good thing you guys don't get snow and ice on your roads.


----------



## naawillis (Oct 6, 2004)

*forget the hill*

i was looking at those girls. daaaaaammmmmmnnnnnnn. should we move this to pgf?


----------

